# R.I.P. Sheriff Taylor



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Andy Griffith passed away. What a class act. I grew up watching him as Sheriff Taylor in the Andy Griffith show. A life well lived, and loved by millions.

http://www.rr.com/tv/topic/article/rr/55254887/71166050/Television_icon_Andy_Griffith_dead_at_age_86


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

just saw that myself, all the great ones are leaving us...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R. I. P.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mayberry is a little less safe today. But at least Barney isn't bumbling around heaven alone anymore. 

I also grew up watching Sheriff Taylor, and learned a lot of life lessons from him. It's a sad day and a great man with a big heart has left us.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sheriff Andy Taylor - E.O.W. 7/3/12 You will be missed Andy Griffith


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tme to break out my andy griffith dvds


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Miss ya Andy


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

He will be missed, but will still see him on reruns of Andy Griffith Show and Matlock. I think it's been said that an episode of The Andy Griffith Show runs everyday somewhere around the world.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A great actor. I loved that show as a kid. I liked the Matlock too. I remember one old movie hedid that was hillarious, No Time for Sergeants, I think it was called.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

He was a part of all of us who grew up watching his work.. Very sad news.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: And just look what happend to Opie!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sheriff Andy Griffith, R.I.P...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I grew up watching the Andy Griffith Show. My favorite episodes are the one about the pickles 
and the haunted house. My favorite two movies are no Time for Sergeants and Murder in Coweta 
County. R.I.P Andy you will be missed.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Very Sad day indeed, Andy and Barney are back together again. He was a gifted actor, they say he was a nice guy too. Will be missed RIP Andy.


----------

